# 5 HP Briggs will not start



## electricmoose (May 3, 2011)

I was given a tiller with a 5hp Briggs and Stratton model 130292-3111-01 code 91091907. There was a good amount of nasty old gas in the tank and the oil was extremely dirty. The spark plug looked to be original? The air filter was beyond replacement status. The grommet connecting the valve cover to the vacuum tube was cracked and the 90 connecting the tube to the carburetor was in pieces. I taped the grommet with 3M super 33 and reinstalled it on the valve cover. I also connected the other end of the vacuum tube to the carburetor with a piece of rubber hose and secured them with hose clamps to avoid any vacuum leaks. I then drained the old oil and refilled the crankcase with B&S 30 weight. I dropped the gas tank and dumped the old gas and flushed all of the old rust, sediment, sch-lack etc. I then cleaned the screen on the long siphon tube and re-installed the tank and filled it up. I replaced the spark plug with a properly gaped replacement. I then attempted to start the motor with the proper sequence of throttle, choke, etc. No luck. At this time I poured a slight amount of gas down the carburetor and it started and ran for 5 seconds. That’s when things get interesting…I have yet to get this motor to start again. I realize that I have a fuel problem and that the carburetor needs overhauled and thoroughly cleaned, but I don’t know why I can’t get the motor to run again by pouring gas down the carburetor. I also tried staring fluid in the carburetor as well as in the cylinder. I have checked the spark coming from the plug and it’s good. This is the first motor I have seen that had spark but wouldn’t start with a shot of ether. I literally cranked on this thing for 2 hours straight trying various combos of gas and staring fluid to get it to run again…. Nothing! I even burned off the plug with a lighter and lightly sanded the electrode. The only thing that I can think of is that something is blocking air from entering the combustion chamber at the intake where the carburetor attaches? But a shot of ether directly in the head should make the motor run briefly… Sorry for the run on but I am thoroughly confused. If the motor would have never started and ran, I could live with this being a compression problem or a valve timing issue. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Ps. I also verified that the intake and exhaust valves are opening and closing like they should.


----------



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

I would check the compression, change the spark plug, i have seen engines on lawn mowers that had spark, fuel and compresson but wouldnt start, i would change the plug and it would work, i guess you could say it wasent getting enough spark let me know if this helps:thumbsup:


----------

